# new paint for laminate cabinets? Works?



## kwmainer (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi all,... 

I was in Lowes and Homers (Home Depot) yesterday buying spray paint for a project (no, I'm not a tagger...lol). Over in the Rustoleum section, there was a section with quarts of a specialty product they have: tintable countertop paint for use on laminate. ????? huh?  Does this stuff really work, and does it look good?  

From the website: 

OVERVIEW:
Tired of looking at that old Countertop? With Rust-Oleum Countertop coating, you can renew laminate countertops, cabinets and furniture. In addition, it contains HomeShield(TM) Antimicrobial Protection which will protect the painted surface by inhibiting the growth of mold and mildew and other odor or stain causing microbes. 

PRODUCT FEATURES: 
 Tint to one of 16 colors to coordinate with existing flooring, fixtures, etc. 
 Washable, moisture and chemical resistant against common household items. 
 No primer need for laminate surfaces! 


I have 60's laminate, dark paneling-type, smooth finish kitchen _cabinets_. I so want them out of my kitchen, but haven't the $$ to tear them out yet. Could I paint them with this stuff you think? Has anybody you know ever tried it? 

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Sep 2, 2009)

If you get no response in here, it's prolly cuz no one has tried it yet.

Where I live, one of the home centers sells plastic laminate "handipanels".  They're made 2 foot wide by 4 foot long pieces of laminate cut from damaged 4 X 8 foot sheets, and cost $4 each.

I'd suggest buying one of those and trying to paint it with a brush.  Thin the paint and paint with a brush.  Try a foam roller, and a nap roller.  Try painting, then back rolling.
Really, what you want in a paint for a working surface like a counter top is high hardness.  The harder something is, the less it will be scratched by sliding things across it (or by cutting something on it with a knife, and people still do that on counter tops).

So, if you can get a real high hardness out of this paint, and a reasonably smooth attractive finish, it should work well on a counter top or any other working surface (like a window sill, shelving, chimney mantle, floor, etc.


It's common to find people asking about painting laminate


----------

